# Fish questions



## mommyNY2 (May 8, 2011)

how do you guys/gals feel about making fish, after radiation major accident in Japan?

is buying fish in supermarket safe or? i am confused.


----------



## buckytom (May 8, 2011)

i wouldn't worry too much about buying fish in the states, unless of course you're buying special sushi grade fish like eel, tuna, octopus, sea urchin, flying fish roe, etc., imported from japan.

if you have cause to be concerned, ask your fish monger the country of origin of the fish you're buying.

my family and i used to have sushi every other week or even more often, but have not ordered it in a month or so due to questions about the safety of the fish.


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 9, 2011)

buckytom said:


> i wouldn't worry too much about buying fish in the states, unless of course you're buying special sushi grade fish like eel, tuna, octopus, sea urchin, flying fish roe, etc., imported from japan.
> 
> if you have cause to be concerned, ask your fish monger the country of origin of the fish you're buying.
> 
> my family and i used to have sushi every other week or even more often, but have not ordered it in a month or so due to questions about the safety of the fish.


 my family likes sushi also but i am referring to meals made at home such as baked telapia and salmon. the reason for my concern that radiation disaster may have spilled into waters of the ocean that we all share....


----------



## GB (May 9, 2011)

mommyNY2 said:


> the reason for my concern that radiation disaster may have spilled into waters of the ocean that we all share....



There is no may have about it. They purposely pumped radioactive water back into the ocean. The oceans are so huge though that the thought it the radiation will dissipate very quickly to non harmful levels. It is something to be concerned about of course, but from what I understand it should not be a huge concern for us here in the US. I do not feel I have enough information to be fully aware of the possibilities though, but I did eat fish for dinner last night and I did have sushi last week.


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 9, 2011)

GB said:


> There is no may have about it. They purposely pumped radioactive water back into the ocean. The oceans are so huge though that the thought it the radiation will dissipate very quickly to non harmful levels. It is something to be concerned about of course, but from what I understand it should not be a huge concern for us here in the US. I do not feel I have enough information to be fully aware of the possibilities though, but I did eat fish for dinner last night and I did have sushi last week.


 it's just a concern, and mom cringes every time i pick up fish at a supermarket. i do make fish once in 2 weeks or so i just wish to find more info about after radiation effect post Japan tragedy


----------



## GB (May 9, 2011)

It is definitely a concern worth having. I do not feel confident that any info we have will necessarily be accurate unfortunately. I plan on continuing to eat fish as frequently as I do which is less that I should and less than I would like.


----------



## FrankZ (May 9, 2011)

I also don't have all the facts but as I understood it the isotope of concern has a half life measured in days (6 comes to mind but I could be wrong).


----------



## ChefJune (May 9, 2011)

They haven't stopped eating fish in Japan, and they are FAR closer to the potential problems than we are.

Although a considerable amount of radioactive waste has been and is being dumped into the Pacific, frankly, that isn't a new thing. nor is it unheard of that we do the same thing here in US.

I haven't stopped eating fish, although I don't buy any in the supermarket, and I buy mostly locally caught (which means North Atlantic) fish.


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 9, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> They haven't stopped eating fish in Japan, and they are FAR closer to the potential problems than we are.
> 
> Although a considerable amount of radioactive waste has been and is being dumped into the Pacific, frankly, that isn't a new thing. nor is it unheard of that we do the same thing here in US.
> 
> I haven't stopped eating fish, although I don't buy any in the supermarket, and I buy mostly locally caught (which means North Atlantic) fish.


 
where u do get it as locally caught? where else can it be bought outside of supermarker?


----------



## ChefJune (May 9, 2011)

Several fishmongers bring their (certified) catch to the Greenmarket where I shop on Saturdays. In New York, and other large cities, we have stores that specialize in selling only fish (or mainly fish). 

All the Whole Foods markets I know of have a full service fish market within. This differs from an ordinary supermarket because WFM has their own fishing fleet, and also is careful to differentiate between farmed and wild caught fish, and where each variety was caught.

If I did not have those sources, I would cook/serve/eat very little fish.


----------



## mommyNY2 (May 9, 2011)

ChefJune said:


> Several fishmongers bring their (certified) catch to the Greenmarket where I shop on Saturdays. In New York, and other large cities, we have stores that specialize in selling only fish (or mainly fish).
> 
> All the Whole Foods markets I know of have a full service fish market within. This differs from an ordinary supermarket because WFM has their own fishing fleet, and also is careful to differentiate between farmed and wild caught fish, and where each variety was caught.
> 
> If I did not have those sources, I would cook/serve/eat very little fish.


 thanks! so farm raised supposebly not a better choice versus wild caught and wild caught can be from the ocean of shared radiation, i am confused.


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2011)

Thanks for bringing up this subject mommy, it's certainly been on my mind, since I live on the Pacific coast and mainly buy fresh caught fish.  Although I have a passion for Sushi, for me it's out of the question for now.
 The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is requiring that any food  entering the United States from northern Japan to be checked for  radiation and insists that to date, all fish that has been imported from  Japan has tested negative and is safe.    
 Despite their safety claims, only time will tell.  Yet another tragedy.
Here is the bigger picture, and well worth the time to watch this video.....


What We Do


----------



## u8sushi2 (Jun 17, 2011)

Life with out sushi- no way. Ask your fish guy ( monger) where the seafood comes from. We get very little fish from japan. I did buy a ton of nori sheets when the nuclear plant blew. Dilution is the solution to pollution. The ocean will reduce the radiation danger.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 17, 2011)

Don't worry about the tilapia.

Contrary to a widely popular belief, tilapia is not seafood. It is a fresh water fish and most of the tilapia consumed by Americans is farmed right here in the good ol' US of A or imported from Central and South America. The U.S. alone produced 2.5 tons of tilapia last year. It is the third most popular fish in the U.S.

As far as I can ascertain, tilapai is farmed throughout Southeast Asia, but Japan does not farm or sell tilapia. They import it from Taiwan, China, Indonesia and Thailand.


----------

